

Ask HN: Follow Buttons vs. Share Buttons - itry

Some sites put follow buttons on their pages so people can easily follow the Twitter&#x2F;FB accounts of the site owner. Some sites put share buttons up, so people can easily recommend the content to their followers. What do you think is better?
======
feroz1
I'd have thought 'share' just because more people get to then see your
content. If you've got really great content then you want that to be shared by
as many people as possible so it maximizes the amount of eyes on it.

